# Travis Lopi Yankee or Avalon Astoria Ignitor Replacement ??



## Don2222 (May 31, 2011)

Hello

Well so far after 2 years the ignitor is still good. However if it goes bad I would like to know how to replace it?
I know there is a screw that must be removed from the inside back of the burn box to pull the ignitor out. It seems a little tricky to get to in these stoves. Has anyone done this??

It seems to me that these are the steps according to the pics I have taken. See below:

1. Open or remove right side door.
2. Remove Back panel (1st pic)
3. Remove convection Blower to see access plate (1st Pic)
4. Remove screws in access plate (2nd pic)
5. In blower plenum remove Ignitor screw and remove ignitor. (3rd pic)
6. Unplug ignitor wires.
Plug in new wires and reverse above steps!

New ignitors after Sept 2009 are 200 watts. The old ignitors are 250 watts. See pic 4 below:

So is this correct? See pics below.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll add to this that a new igniter assembly is $68.00. Not a bad price from a manufacturer, but you can slide in a 200w 4" heater cartridge for $25.00 (http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/TEMPCO-Cartridge-Heater-4NJD1?Pid=search) if you drill out the weld on the set screw and tap in a new one.


----------



## blanc12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried one of these yet? Just wondering. seems like it should work fine.

Thanks


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 29, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> I'll add to this that a new igniter assembly is $68.00. Not a bad price from a manufacturer, but you can slide in a 200w 4" heater cartridge for $25.00 (http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/TEMPCO-Cartridge-Heater-4NJD1?Pid=search) if you drill out the weld on the set screw and tap in a new one.



I may have posted the wrong lenth...it may very well be a 5" cartridge, I just did one today and a 5" fit perfectly


----------



## blanc12 (Dec 30, 2011)

had my igniter out of my Avalon Astoria today and it is 1/4 x 4. ordered it form http://www.drillspot.com/products/633667/tempco_hdc00070_swaged_high_watt_density_cartridge_heater  Saved some shipping charges. same part.


Thanks for your help.
Pete


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello

Wow $23.71 -- Great Deal!! Let us know how it works??


----------



## blanc12 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am going to set this one up as the spare. My spare went in last week. I hope the one I just put in will last a couple of years.

I will hook it up to 110 and check it out though. I will let you know.


----------

